# Quantum Energy BCS ab € 94,90 !!!



## HWB-Shop (6. Juli 2005)

*Schnäppchen aus dem Hause Quantum:*



www.hwb-fishingtacklesshop.de/sonderangebote/index.html




*Quantum Energy E-BCS Evolution*

Die Quantum-Freilaufrollen mit dem unglaublichen Schnurfassungsvermögen für Spezialisten. Ob beim Waller- oder Karpfenfischen - diese Rollen sind für den extremen Einsatz konzipiert, haben ein Wormshaft-Getriebe mit perfekter Schnurverlegung, eine gehärtete Aluminium-Weitwurfspule - extra deep - eine griffige Kurbel und die passende Übersetzung, damit Sie auch gegen die großen Kämpfer richtig Vollgas geben können! Jetzt neu mit nochmals verbesserter Getriebe-Formel und optimierter Rücklaufsperre!






 







BCS-Bait Control System (Freilaufsystem)





Extra tiefe Aluminiumspule für extremes Distanzfischen (BCS 765)





Gear Generation 2003: verbesserte Getriebe-Formel und optimierte Rücklaufsperre





Wormshaft Spulenhubsystem für exakte Schnurverlegung





Schnellklappkurbel





Ultra fein justierbares Mehrscheibenbremsystem





Aluminiumersatzspule





Extra große Kurbel und Kurbelknauf





Außenliegendes Bügelumschlagsystem für weite, sichere Würfe





7 Edelstahlkugellager





Rotor Line Protection verhindert Schnurverwicklungen unter dem Rotor


(solange Vorrat reicht !)








|supergri *Energy BCS 750 Evolution nur € 94,90*

|supergri *Energy BCS 765 Evolution nur € 98,90*


www.hwb-fishingtacklesshop.de/sonderangebote/index.html


----------

